# Breaker question...



## walhondingnashua (Dec 8, 2020)

I am adding a 50 amp breaker to my main house box to power my garage.  I ran 6/3 wire but I am searching for the correct breaker.  My box has all homeline Square D breakers.  The complicated part is that they all have a DP-4075 number on them but I cannot seem to find a 50 amp breaker with this code on it.  Will a standard square D breaker work fine or do I need this specific code?


----------



## gzecc (Dec 8, 2020)

walhondingnashua said:


> I am adding a 50 amp breaker to my main house box to power my garage.  I ran 6/3 wire but I am searching for the correct breaker.  My box has all homeline Square D breakers.  The complicated part is that they all have a DP-4075 number on them but I cannot seem to find a 50 amp breaker with this code on it.  Will a standard square D breaker work fine or do I need this specific code?








						Frequently Asked Questions - Schneider Electric
					






					www.se.com


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 8, 2020)

I thought you could put 60 amps through 6/3. Why wouldn’t you use it all?


----------



## hockeypuck (Dec 9, 2020)

Homeline and the QO  Square D breakers do not work on the same panel. If you find a homeline DP 50, use it. 


Highbeam said:


> I thought you could put 60 amps through 6/3. Why wouldn’t you use it all?


Table 310.16 in the NEC for 6 aluminium is 50 amps.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah I was told 50 amp max when I bought the wire.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Dec 9, 2020)

So if I am understanding this correctly, I have the Square D breakers that look like this one.  The only difference is that all of my boxes current breakers have the DP-4075 code and the one listed has the DW-7166 code and that should not make a difference?


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 9, 2020)

As a non electrician who works with electricians, if the breaker fits the slot without modification it will work. Just buy a couple different types that look right at Home Depot and return the ones that dont fit.  

Square D used to make their commercial panels to only fit their breakers, they were losing out on direct sales to home owners so they came out with the low cost Homeline to compete on price.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 9, 2020)

Its pretty simple.  Homeline Breakers fit in a  Homeline panel . QO in  a QO panel .  Only thing i ever ran into is  the QO double 120 volt breakers (single slot) dont fit in a QO sub panel to avoid overloading the panel.  I use both and never had any problems with either.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Dec 9, 2020)

Perfect.  This is what I needed to know.  Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 9, 2020)

hockeypuck said:


> Homeline and the QO  Square D breakers do not work on the same panel. If you find a homeline DP 50, use it.
> 
> Table 310.16 in the NEC for 6 aluminium is 50 amps.



He didn’t say he used aluminum or copper. What does the chart say for copper? I hope it says 60 because I used a 60 for copper 6/3 to my shop. 

10 extra amps is a lot of safe power. 2400 watts. Also, you’re that much less likely to have to go back and reset the breaker. Price is usually almost the same.


----------



## MTY (Dec 10, 2020)

You may also need to calculate voltage drop over the distance to the garage. How far apart are the two panels in wire feet?  The sub panel may need 4 wire and an unbonded ground and neutral.


----------



## hockeypuck (Dec 10, 2020)

MTY said:


> You may also need to calculate voltage drop over the distance to the garage. How far apart are the two panels in wire feet?  The sub panel may need 4 wire and an unbonded ground and neutral.


When he says 6-3, that would indicate 3 insulated conductors and 1 ground.  This is sufficient.  He needs to separate the grounded conductors (neutrals) and ground wires on separate bars.   The ground bar needs to be attached to the panel housing and the neutral bar needs to be isolated.  There is also a derating for heat, but if it is run in the walls and basement, I would not worry about it. 

Disclaimer, I am not being paid for this advice nor licensed to work in your state.   If you feel like you are not up to the task, seek professional help who knows your exact predicament. There could be other factors at play.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Dec 10, 2020)

My dad has experience in these things (he wired his entire house) and I have some.  I also asked a lot of questions at the electrical supply warehouse in town and I ran the wire they said worked for my job.  They however are out of a lot of stuff because of covid and the day I stopped in just for the breaker, that guy didn't seem as informed as most of the other guys there.  
I ran the 6/3 through my basement ceiling last winter and its already underground in conduit.
I like asking questions of multiple people/ locations because of the amount of knowledge that everyone on here has.


----------



## MTY (Dec 11, 2020)

Assumptions often bite one in the butt, that is why I said four wire.  Now he mentions he is running in conduit.  What type of wire in conduit?  Are we to just assume it is rated for bury?  And again, how far?  

I am asking questions because I am not willing to make assumptions about what he is doing, and I am unwilling to go farther than to hopefully cause some thinking.


----------



## hockeypuck (Dec 11, 2020)

MTY said:


> Assumptions often bite one in the butt, that is why I said four wire.  Now he mentions he is running in conduit.  What type of wire in conduit?  Are we to just assume it is rated for bury?  And again, how far?
> 
> I am asking questions because I am not willing to make assumptions about what he is doing, and I am unwilling to go farther than to hopefully cause some thinking.


Hence my disclaimer...  SER underground and in the conduit is a no/no.  URD for underground installs.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Dec 11, 2020)

The wire is rated for underground and to run though the conduit but I don't remember the labeling.  There is a J&M electric in town that sold me everything other than the breaker.  At the time, the crew that was coming to put my garage up didn't give me much notice, so I just got the cable ran and buried but didn't buy the breaker.  When I went to get a breaker, it was odd hours and the guy they had working was a fill in and wasn't overly confident in his knowledge (actually glad he didn't pretend he knew and was honest with me).  Either way, the breaker is out of stock because the warehouse is closed due to covid, so i'm searching online for the correct one.  

I like running my ideas through a lot of people when I can... more minds to identify problems.


----------

